# Second try at this



## Russianwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

For those that don't remember, this was my first attempt with this camera. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32949

Now the saw pen with the grey background and the camera set on auto and macro.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 24, 2008)

Thats a nice picture, need to try and hide your reflection somehow![8D]


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 24, 2008)

Woo Much better!  Nice pen and nice picture.


----------



## gketell (Apr 24, 2008)

MUCH better picture.  Both in the taking and in the processing.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 24, 2008)

[:0]  That's quite an improvement.


----------



## markgum (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW What a difference.
 good job.


----------

